# Please help me ID my dinner! :)



## mddygrl (Jul 21, 2010)

Good morning everyone! I am new to this forum, so bear with me if this is posted in the incorrect area. However, I went fishing this past weekend on the Scioto River (in Franklin County) and caught three fish. I think the top one is a rock bass, the middle a smallmouth, and the bottom one is unknown. Since my knowledge of fish species is rather limited, can someone help me identify these fish?? Many thanks!






By the way, the bottom fish measured over 13". Unfortunately, I had to crop the photo in order to upload it.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

This is going to be fun.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I believe the bottom one may be the endangered paddlefish. How did it taste?


----------



## mddygrl (Jul 21, 2010)

It was great! A little olive oil, thinly slice lemons, herbs and a few capers....mmm. My filleting skills could use a bit refining, but all in all a good day fishing and even better dinner!

I did look at some of the fish on ODNR A-Z Fish Species website and didn't see anything that had the same patch on the belly and no stripes.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

looks like a largemouth on the bottom, colors seem to vanish after being in ice. what area were you fishing?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

http://epa.ohio.gov/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.aspx


----------



## mddygrl (Jul 21, 2010)

On the Scioto just north of I-270 in the Dublin area.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you were wading in that area, be careful. 
I had just the slightest cut a few weeks ago and it turned into a really, really nasty infection. I'm still not completely over it.
My buddy got the same kind of infection there last year and ended up with some kind of skin eating bacteria. He spent a few days in the hospital.
Crazy stuff. I've always thought that being downstream of the Zoo's "treatment" plant that there was alot of interesting crap in the water.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> http://epa.ohio.gov/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.aspx


I think it is kinda interesting that once you get to the Scioto it is like reading a novel.....


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm glad you enjoyed your meal. The bottom fish is legal but the smallmouth does not appear to be. All bass (correct me if I'm wrong on this body of water) must be over 12" to keep. It appears the smallmouth is just under 12 with the bottom fish being 13.


----------



## mddygrl (Jul 21, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> If you were wading in that area, be careful.
> I had just the slightest cut a few weeks ago and it turned into a really, really nasty infection. I'm still not completely over it.
> My buddy got the same kind of infection there last year and ended up with some kind of skin eating bacteria. He spent a few days in the hospital.
> Crazy stuff. I've always thought that being downstream of the Zoo's "treatment" plant that there was alot of interesting crap in the water.


Yeesh...I never thought about that. The water always looks clear when I go there. I used to go up north in Delaware Co. past Home road but I never caught much off the shore [no boat  ].


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

timmyv said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your meal. The bottom fish is legal but the smallmouth does not appear to be. All bass (correct me if I'm wrong on this body of water) must be over 12" to keep. It appears the smallmouth is just under 12 with the bottom fish being 13.


Oshay or Griggs might have limits, but the actual river does not. Dead bass threads in the middle of the summer are always fun.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Both bass are smallies the top is a rockie


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> Both bass are smallies the top is a rockie


Correct, comparing location of mouth corner relative to eye.

Minimum size on Oshay is 12 inches. None on Griggs or Scioto River proper.

Mushijobah is correct about colors fading--can make for difficult ID with no other clues.

andesangler


----------



## lkerieangler22 (Jul 19, 2010)

pretty sure the bottom one is a small mouth also...they can range in color from almost completely black to a lighter brown with what looks like strips or bands on it..it looks like you have 2 smalliea and a rock. I bet that bottom one was a fun one to catch though!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

good job on the dinner. Nothing beats a meal that your caught yourself. 

next time when you prepare them, take your fillets, lay them on a bed of lemons/peppers, sprinkle some seasoning on top of said fillets, bake at 350 till the fish flakes (sometimes 20 minutes-sometimes 30 depending on size of fillet) .. The veggies/lemon cook up thru the fish, and makes a nice healthy non-fried dinner, and also takes some of the fishy taste out of the smallie. 

Rockbass on the otherhand are great. Just fillet, batter, and fry.. They're great if not better tasting than bluegill/panfish.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I see one rockbass and two largemouth bass...


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Appear to be smallies, as the lips don't extend past the eye. Congrats on the catch and dinner.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey mddygrl,

There are a good amount of saugeye and channel catfish in that stretch of river. I prefer eating the rockbass and the saugeye over the bass. They taste better...one reason among many. For the saugeye, I would focus on slower moving deep/rocky areas near some swift water. Or near lots of structure. For the channel catfish, I like to use big shiners, crayfish, or dead shad. It looks like you already know how to catch rockbass


----------



## mddygrl (Jul 21, 2010)

My friend and I tried crayfish for the first time last weekend. He waded out to the middle of the river and did pretty well, but he released all his fish. I've never caught catfish or Saugeye over there. I have caught my fair share of rock bass though!

Can anyone recommend another good place to shore fish in NW Franklin County?? I don't like to fish in the Olentangy due to all the sewage and I didn't know about the Zoo's "treatment" plant....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

mddygrl said:


> Can anyone recommend another good place to shore fish in NW Franklin County?? I don't like to fish in the Olentangy due to all the sewage and I didn't know about the Zoo's "treatment" plant....


Antrim Lake


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Some argument about a subspecies- namely Scioto River Bass- that middle one with yellow eyes-too late I'm guessing to count soft rays in the dorsal fin?
_*sigh*_asdf


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

The bottom two are smallies. Be careful what size and how many of those you take...There may be no limits, but there is etiquette.

Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I second the Antrim suggestion. Outstanding fishery.
Plus you will catch trout there, which are by far the best fish for the frying pan.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

symba said:


> and a delicious rock bass.


correct. Rockbass might look like crap, but they taste like heaven


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Rockbass and 2 smallmouth for sure.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

bopperattacker said:


> correct. Rockbass might look like crap, but they taste like heaven


I have never even considered eating rock Bass. I might have to take a trip down "The nut" and catch a few and try it out. Lord knows there is enough Rock Bass in the Big walnut to supply the east coast.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

rockbass are delicious. I thought it was 12 in minimum statewide??


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Mykidsr1 said:


> I have never even considered eating rock Bass.


I like rock bass. A little boney, but sweet meat.

Should species ID be a prerequisite to buying a license?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

that rock bass sure looks all puffed up and fat never seen one look like that


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh my god! you killed kenny! you bastard! hahahaha


----------



## lkerieangler22 (Jul 19, 2010)

hey i have a question. its not about the original post but this thread is hot so i thought i would get a lot of feed back on here. Do i need to worry about wading in the Scioto south of the zoo? im fishing south of Griggs dam. I'm not eating or keeping any of my fish strict catch and release. but i do wade out into the river..should i have any concerns?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I waded that area for years and never had any problems... I did use waders. I let my boys just wade in their shoes... No problems. That was 8 yrs. ago.

GarryS


----------



## lkerieangler22 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok awesome. and yeah i don't use waders or anything so hopefully its all ok


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> I like rock bass. A little boney, but sweet meat.
> 
> Should species ID be a prerequisite to buying a license?


why?
what would the purpose of that be?


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Wiper I think you're getting MDDYGRL and MYKIDSR1 confused. Check the post. Easy mistake. 

I also believe that rock bass taste better than smallies and I'm not just saying that to get people to throw back smallies. One long float trip a buddy and I planned on having a shore lunch of the rock bass we caught while smallie fishing but it turned out that we only caught several rock bass so we had to keep a few smallies to make a meal. You could really tell a difference between the two. The rock bass was really mild like a bluegill and the smallie was really fishy. But that is just my personal taste. To each their own.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Scientific Angler said:


> Hey Wiper I think you're getting MDDYGRL and MYKIDSR1 confused. Check the post. Easy mistake.


Holy carp...

...been on here 5 years and that's the FIRST mistake I've made!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Holy carp...
> 
> ...been on here 5 years and that's the FIRST mistake I've made!


See, nobody is perfect.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Two years ago wading in the scioto I was walking upstream in some deep water and tripped over something in the water. It sliced through my boot and cut my skin pretty good on the front of my shin. So, you do have to be careful when wading any river.
I personally do not plan to eat any fish out of the rivers around here that I fish, just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. And, I prefer to catch and release and after I'm done fishing, that last thing I want to do is come home and clean fish >> do ya like the run on sentence


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

All I can say about this thread is that I sure hope the original poster isn't a mushroom hunter...


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a feeling this is some former member who's just :T 

I think we could all be the joke in this thread!!! last time I get tricked!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> All I can say about this thread is that I sure hope the original poster isn't a mushroom hunter...


Do you mean you sure hope they ARE a mushroom hunter? I do...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> All I can say about this thread is that I sure hope the original poster isn't a mushroom hunter...


Harrr! Good one!!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

ha, ha, ha that was a good one. didn't see it coming.


----------

